# Audi R15 plus on Front Row on Its Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Le Castellet - The 2010-spec Audi R15 TDI (internally labeled "R15 plus”) will tackle its début race from the front row of the grid. Dindo Capello recorded the second fastest time in Saturday’s qualifying for the 8-hour race at Le Castellet (France).
* Full Story *


----------

